# Accessorising Your Fantasy Warrior: Shields, Gauntlets, & Helms



## Devilbass (Feb 8, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Xohar17 (Feb 8, 2016)

Love all the gear variations, specially the helmets


----------



## EdL (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice. But no salade helm? I'm heartbroken!


----------



## Polyhedral_Columbia (Feb 8, 2016)

nice.


----------



## Ghost2020 (Feb 9, 2016)

When is this stuff going to be out  already!
You're killing me here!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 9, 2016)

Ghost2020 said:


> When is this stuff going to be out  already!
> You're killing me here!




[WOIN] Archaic Equipment is very imminent! [WOIN] Fantasy Careers has been out for a few weeks now.


----------



## Psikerlord# (Feb 10, 2016)

sweet art indeed!


----------

